# Bicentennial 76



## Praster89 (Jan 25, 2021)

Picked this one up the other day for a good deal. Always loved the Stars and Stripes seat. Finally got one.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jan 26, 2021)

I have the five speed, the cotton picker and this were the  only white stingrays made


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jan 26, 2021)

I don't have that seat it is awesome!


----------



## Sambikeman (Jan 26, 2021)

1 more 76


----------



## Praster89 (Jan 26, 2021)

Sambikeman said:


> 1 more 76
> 
> View attachment 1346265
> 
> View attachment 1346266



Nice!!! Yours is clean... This is my second one. Here’s my original..


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jan 27, 2021)

I really want one of those seats .I have a couple red white and blue theme bikes looking forward to July 4th for more then one reason as you can see from the pic.


----------



## Goldenrod (Jan 27, 2021)

Praster89 said:


> Picked this one up the other day for a good deal. Always loved the Stars and Stripes seat. Finally got one. View attachment 1345765
> View attachment 1345764
> 
> View attachment 1345766
> ...



I have to ask a, "Look mama, no hands", if you have read the Schwinn book "No Hands"-- the rise and fall of Schwinn.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jan 27, 2021)

bad ass


----------



## Vbushnell (Jan 27, 2021)

I had the 3 speed 76.  
another cool white Schwinn muscle bike was the Sneaker Bike.


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Jan 27, 2021)

I have one needs work I'm building it up as a survivor.


----------

